# what gives the waddle the white color



## tick and twitch (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a yb hen who seems to be healthy however her wattle is pale. could this be from her cb harrassing her.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good health, garlic helps give the bird a nice white waddle.I don't think harrasing has anything to do with it.


----------



## tick and twitch (Sep 26, 2012)

first noticed color today.Also this morning was first time I used garlic in water.Put one crushed clove in 2liters of water let sit over night in fridge then added 2liters fresh when i put it out this morning. was fridge a bad idea?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Pollo, That's funny, Before I opened the thread I thought two words, *Good Health*.

I never knew but I think your right about garlic, I have noticed a huge difference in their wattles since obtaining some garlic oil


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

tick and twitch said:


> first noticed color today.Also this morning was first time I used garlic in water.Put one crushed clove in 2liters of water let sit over night in fridge then added 2liters fresh when i put it out this morning. was fridge a bad idea?


I use 4 medium size tooths or cloves to 1 gallon of water I poke holes in them, then I place them straight in the water for about 2 days. good stuff for the birds keep using it you will see the results


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*White Wattle - Waddle*



tick and twitch said:


> I have a yb hen who seems to be healthy however her waddle is pale. could this be from her cb harrassing her.


I have always thought of White Wattle & Eye Cere as Health.. YB's are slower to get it... The one thing is for sure, Just giving Horse Red Cell "They will get Very White within a week".. I use 2 Tablespoons over a 2&1/2 Gal Bucket of Feed 3 times a week. Not sure at all why it does this, but think it is the Iron in it??. I keep in Refrig. between use.. Surely doesn't hurt as I have used it this way for over 30yrs. & have Raced Very Well using it!!! Happy


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I just started using red cell a couple months ago. The label says keep it in a cool dry place.


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Its the widdle in the waddle. if you take the widdle out of the waddle you wont have a white waddle. So leave the widdle in the waddle and you will have a nice white waddle with widdle.


----------



## tick and twitch (Sep 26, 2012)

Today the little hen's wattle has a pink hue to it.She also laid an egg today. What to do.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

beatlemike said:


> Its the widdle in the waddle. if you take the widdle out of the waddle you wont have a white waddle. So leave the widdle in the waddle and you will have a nice white waddle with widdle.


widdles will wobble but they can't fall down they just waddle... "weally!"


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

tick and twitch said:


> Today the little hen's wattle has a pink hue to it.She also laid an egg today. What to do.


If the egg is smooth, shinny and white its okay, if not then it could be some deficiency, I guess there is nothing to worry about, wattle color shows the health condition it has to be white 

my breeding pairs show pale color when they are feeding their babies but when they stop doing that it becomes white again


----------

